# Natural disasters continue to wreak havoc in Australia



## Bretrick (Apr 8, 2022)

2 years ago it was bushfires destroying the countryside, the animals, the homes, the businesses and taking lives.
This year it is major, major flooding on the East Coast, in NSW and Qld.
24 deaths have been recorded so far. Let's hope there are no more.
5000 homes (figures are changing daily) in NSW and Qld are deemed uninhabitable due to extreme inundation.
Hundreds of businesses have been flooded, destroying stock and plant.
Sydney has received 1226 mm - 48" in the 3 months to the end of March
The yearly rainfall average is 1213 mm
Seems like natural disasters are becoming a regular occurrence.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 8, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> 2 years ago it was bushfires destroying the countryside, the animals, the homes, the businesses and taking lives.
> This year it is major, major flooding on the East Coast, in NSW and Qld.
> 24 deaths have been recorded so far. Let's hope there are no more.
> 5000 homes (figures are changing daily) in NSW and Qld are deemed uninhabitable due to extreme inundation.
> ...


It was horrible when the fires ravaged the farmlands near Adelaide SA. My friends property was touched. Fortunately, they have retired and sold off the sheep before then, but it got the sheds and fields.

I feel for the Aussies who are being affected by the terrible floods.


----------



## Bretrick (Apr 8, 2022)

Pinky said:


> It was horrible when the fires ravaged the farmlands near Adelaide SA. My friends property was touched. Fortunately, they have retired and sold off the sheep before then, but it got the sheds and fields.
> 
> I feel for the Aussies who are being affected by the terrible floods.


The floods keep coming.
1000's of houses were inundated up to the roof a month ago.
As clean up started, it has happened again.


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 8, 2022)

I’m so very sad for all experiencing these disasters.


----------



## MickaC (Apr 8, 2022)

Will havoc ever stop.
Sorry to those facing all these disasters.
Truly heartbreaking.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 8, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> The floods keep coming.
> 1000's of houses were inundated up to the roof a month ago.
> As clean up started, it has happened again.


..and how difficult is it for homeowners to get flood damage insurance ?...


----------



## Bretrick (Apr 8, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> ..and how difficult is it for homeowners to get flood damage insurance ?...


Becoming more difficult all the time and 1000's will miss out with their current policies because of the "fine print" stipulations.
Insurance companies are up there with the most despised of businesses.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 8, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> Seems like natural disasters are becoming a regular occurrence.


Yes, and not just Australia.  The severe storm and forest fire season is just starting in the U.S., and will likely cause major problems, just as in several of the recent years.  

Climate Change is likely to make these occurrences more and more common, every year.  People living in drought stricken areas, surrounded by forests, can almost count on losing everything to fires.  Those living in low lying areas, near rivers, should make sure they own a boat.

The number of tornadoes, so far this year, is well above normal, and hurricane season will be coming for those living along the coasts.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 8, 2022)

MickaC said:


> Will havoc ever stop.
> Sorry to those facing all these disasters.
> Truly heartbreaking.


It will not, because governments are not taking global warming seriously.
Also, people keep voting those same governments back into office.
We are all collectively guilty of not listening to the scientists and of ignoring the signs.  

We should have paid more attention to the insurance industry. They have been saying for years that properties will become too costly to insure.


----------



## Jules (Apr 8, 2022)

Darn terrifying being at the mercy of Mother Nature.  I feel so bad for all those people who have lost their homes.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 9, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> Becoming more difficult all the time and 1000's will miss out with their current policies because of the "fine print" stipulations.
> Insurance companies are up there with the most despised of businesses.


Unfortunately it's the same here..and they continue to build new homes on flood plains...


----------



## Bellbird (Apr 9, 2022)

The forecasters are tracking a cyclone which will hit North Island, New Zealand. The flooding on the east coast is more prevalent than ever. We have just cleaned up over the last one a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 10, 2022)

I'm so sad for Australia's never ending fires and floods.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 10, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> I'm so sad for Australia's never ending fires and floods.


The same thing happens in Southern Spain all the time.. searing heat ergo fires   especially in the mountains and forest regions .. then winter, heavy rains (Gota Fria)  and floods causing major destruction particularly in the villages in the valleys


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 10, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> The same thing happens in Southern Spain all the time.. searing heat ergo fires  fires espeically in the mountains and forest regions .. then winter, heavy rains (Gota Fria)  and floods causing major destruction particularly in the villages in the valleys


Yikes!


----------

